# iPad 16Go et iCloud



## matth03 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà je suis en phase d'acheter un iPad mini et je réfléchis à la solution de prendre un 16Go pour le prix uniquement car les 100 d'écart pour augmenter la capacité sont une vaste blague... 

Je me pose donc la question, si je configure les photos, la musique (iTunesMatch pour 20) un 16Go suffira-t-il ? 

Sachant qu'au niveau des applications je pense que je dois pouvoir garder les essentielles.


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2013)

Au lieu de poster 2 fois le même message, relis-toi et essaie de faire des phrases complètes!

Ca veut dire quoi "Je me pose donc la question, si je configure les photos, la musique (iTunesMatch pour 20&#8364 un 16Go suffira-t-il ? " ?


Quant aux applications "essentielles", ça ne veut pas dire grand chose non plus! tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec cet iPad. Ce qui est essentiel pour toi, sera superflu pour un autre et inversement.

Pour moi, l'application iPhigénie est essentielle.... et bien j'ai opté pour un iPad mini 64 Go pour pouvoir emporter un maximum de carte IGN avec moi, et un iPAD avec GPS donc le modèle Wifi+Cellular

Mais évidement, pour quelqu'un d'autre cette application n'a AUCUNE utilité!


----------



## matth03 (17 Novembre 2013)

Autant pour moi, bon accueil en tout cas... Comment je fais pour supprimer la deuxième conversation ? J'ai fais une fausse manipulation. 
En bref je voulais juste savoir si un iPad 16Go est suffisant pour une utilisation de consultation de photos, quelques films (2-3) et donc en utilisant icloud en même temps.


----------



## rgi (17 Novembre 2013)

Ca phrase/question est correct et bien posée, après rémy si tu as des problèmes de lecture,  enfin surtout comprendre ce que tu lis ça c'est une autre histoire !

Bref oui un 16 gigas  est largement suffisant  avec l'utilisation de icloud en plus !


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2013)

matth03 a dit:


> Autant pour moi, bon accueil en tout cas... Comment je fais pour supprimer la deuxième conversation ? J'ai fais une fausse manipulation.
> En bref je voulais juste savoir si un iPad 16Go est suffisant pour une utilisation de consultation de photos, quelques films (2-3) et donc en utilisant icloud en même temps.



Tout dépend du volume de photos!
Ta bibliothèque de photos comporte combien de clichés environ?
Compte entre 5 et 10 Mo par photo (selon le nombre de pixels de ton appareil photo). En multipliant par le nombre de photos ça te donnera la taille occupée sur l'iPAD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




rgi a dit:


> Ca phrase/question est correct et bien posée, après rémy si tu as des problèmes de lecture,  enfin surtout comprendre ce que tu lis ça c'est une autre histoire !
> 
> Bref oui un 16 gigas  est largement suffisant  avec l'utilisation de icloud en plus !



Ben non... la phrase n'est pas complète. 
"Si je configure les photos, la musique" il manque COMMENT il prévoit de configurer justement! car selon la configuration les fichiers seront sur l'iPAD ou sur un serveur externe (iCloud ou autre) et selon la configuration toujours, s'il veut les fichiers sur l'iPAD, il transférera les fichiers à leur taille originale ou réduit...


----------

